# Garage Saleing, went a little crazy =



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)

Decanters First:


----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)

Wine Caraf's
 2 of each,


----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)

Milks


----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)

Other sides of Blue Milk


----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)

Bottles:


----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)

Any info, comments, conserns, intrests, let me know!


----------



## epackage (Apr 3, 2012)

I remember these days well, it's fun to add a bunch of stuff if the cost is right, which I assume it was...Jim[]


----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)

very reasonable =p


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Cody,

 You being new to the wide world of bottles, lemme axe you, "How come you bought all those repros?" I mean no disrespect, and am not trying to give you a hard time.

 I hope you got them very inexpensively. I do like that blue VioBot, and you did get a POC..

 I think, if you keep digging your dump, that you are liable to run into a few of those guys, and wake them from their dirt nap.

 As a rule, paying for a paintless Pepsi, is not a good use of your funds.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 3, 2012)

I AGREE WITH JIM....THE PEPSI ,,I HOPE , WAS THROWN IN AS EXTRA ..IT WOULD MAKE A GOOD FLOWER VASE  [8|]   THE OTHER BOTTLES I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT.


----------



## flasherr (Apr 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> As a rule, paying for a paintless Pepsi, is not a good use of your funds.





> As a rule, paying for a paintless Pepsi, is not a good use of your funds.


 
 If you have original paper i don't believe that it is. You have just turned a $2 bottle into a $20+ bottle depending on where your label is from. My friend and i were able to chance on some real labels from Oklahoma and Texas from a collection he added them to nice clean bottles and make for a great display


----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)

i got it for a pricy 0.25 haha


----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 3, 2012)

and which ones are reproductions, i know the cabins for sure and all the ones with presidents faces and what not


----------



## flasherr (Apr 3, 2012)

Im going to say the blue milk, cabin bitters, pictorial flask, and im sure people that know more about the field will be able to tell you more. I say if you like it and you are comfortable with the price you pay for it get it. every one has their own opinion about what is collectible. I prefer ACL soda bottles. some might say those arent old enough to have value and pass them by with out a second look. I have appreciation for the historical glass but its not really my thing. If i see one i like and the price seems right i might get it. Its not so available in my part of the country as it is in other places. This site is full of opinions and a vast amount of knowledge. That is why i come here and read what others have to say so i might learn something or see something i might never had known existed.


----------



## epackage (Apr 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DigginTroy
> 
> and which ones are reproductions, i know the cabins for sure and all the ones with presidents faces and what not


 The Blue milk is too, but they display nicely...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2012)

> If you have original paper i don't believe that it is. You have just turned a $2 bottle into a $20+ bottle depending on where your label is from. My friend and i were able to chance on some real labels from Oklahoma and Texas from a collection he added them to nice clean bottles and make for a great display


 
 Hello Brian,

 I'm not too good at math, so bear with me. Let's say you take Cody's 25 centa, and then go looking for a Label 4 Sale. 

 I gotta take off my shoes for this part. Did we just take a 25 cent bottle and spend $19.99 on it? I'm not a good judge of bottle pricing, but does the bottle, now, owe us money? Do they call this a "Push" in Vegas?




From.


----------



## flasherr (Apr 3, 2012)

no you have taken that .25 bottle and bought a $10 original label so you have invested $10.25 in the bottle and label but when you go  to sale you can probably sell i for $20+ to some one who would like to have that in their collection or a display piece. I have some of the labels you posted a link to that i bought for $8-$10 for. But i have seen my friend sell that Dallas label on a clean bottle  for $35 at canton Texas flea market which is only about an hour away from Dallas.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DigginTroy
> 
> and which ones are reproductions, i know the cabins for sure and all the ones with presidents faces and what not


 
 Cody,  

 You bought a lot of stuff. I'm surprised at the diversity of glass. There's a significant number of repros and fantasy glass amongst this bunch. There's a number of members here that are quite knowledgeable on the modern makers of some of those.

 You're a new guy, so I'm wondering, does he know what he's buying. Hope he didn't get ripped off. I'm thinking you were all over the lot, so do speak, and I'm wondering what appealed to you in this group, and why.

 It's sort of getting to know your taste in glass and what not.

 I've not been to a garage sale in ages. Was this a three car garage?







 Thanks, Brian, for the sales perspective. I was gonna make a crack about "Yard Sale Diva" being the next reality TV opportunity, but apparently, it's been done.






 "Trish Suhr, the co-host and â€œYard Sale Divaâ€ on the Style Networkâ€™s hit â€œClean House,â€ married Dave McCoul in Cancun, Mexico on May 15."


----------



## DigginTroy (Apr 4, 2012)

i have been researching the price of all the pieces i have gotten today and every single piece has been sold at 3-4 times what i payed for it. i would have to say that i made out like a bandit =p and right now i am trying to find pieces that may seem apealing to all bottle collectors that way i will be able to trade in the near future for ones that go well with my collection.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 4, 2012)

Please come to my garage sale.  I have tons of that kind of stuff I'd sell for 25 cents on the dollar.  This really is my garage.
 Jay


----------



## flasherr (Apr 4, 2012)

Man i wish Victoria was a couple hundred miles closer to Denton that looks like a great place to dig


----------



## DrPepperHunter (Apr 7, 2012)

Jay, Victoria Tx is a bit too far for me. I remember you from the Dr Pepper Convention. Do you still have that Thief bottle? Do you have any KOB bottles, Circle A, or Waco Hutchinsons?


----------



## bombboy (Apr 7, 2012)

You have an instant Wheaton collection, check the bottoms of the flasks, I'm sure they're Wheatons. Some people pay good prices for those......

 I like the blue vbot, good color to find.

 Mark


----------



## peejrey (Apr 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DigginTroy


 The blue violin would bring 10-20 dollars on a good day.....cool stuff
 _Preston


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 7, 2012)

> I have tons of that kind of stuff I'd sell for 25 cents


 
 Even these crates of hutches?[&:]


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are New Orleans hutchs.  I sell them for $15 each.  Thanks for looking.  I've been cleaning out that garage a little and I've found bottles I forgot I ever had.  Got some quart beers on ebay ending tonight that I found in there and started for $9.99 and they are over $200 and $300 right now.  People at shows are asking, "Where do you find such great collectibles?" and the answer is "in my garage."


----------

